
Getting sued for using Apifier to scrape websites - blaurenceclark
https://search.rpxcorp.com/lit/txedce-175278-spider-search-analytics-v-human-data-project-inc-d-b-a-hdp-health
======
derricgilling
Damn that sucks! Just searching for Spider Search Analytics LLC brings up so
many patent cases.

------
blaurenceclark
So today I got an email for using Apifier.com as a scraper and apparently and
infringing on the patent of Spider Search Analytics LLC.

Has anyone else who has done scraping (which I'm sure are many of you) dealt
with this? This seems pretty unprecedented an insane, not for getting sued by
using another websites content, but by using a scraper at all.

